# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Перенос номенклатуры и контрагентов из 7.7 в розницу 2.2

## alexsprinter

Добрый день. Имеется база *Бухгалтерский учет 4.0 (7.71.410)*
Из данной базы нужно перенести *номенклатуру и контрагентов* в чистую базу *розницы 2.2.11.30*
Можно ли это сделать штатным способом? Поделитесь, пожалуйста рабочей обработкой. Языком программирования не владею.
Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. Имеется база *Бухгалтерский учет 4.0 (7.71.410)*
> Из данной базы нужно перенести *номенклатуру и контрагентов* в чистую базу *розницы 2.2.11.30*
> Можно ли это сделать штатным способом? Поделитесь, пожалуйста рабочей обработкой. Языком программирования не владею.
> Спасибо за помощь.


Можно из 7.7 выгрузить содержимое справочников в Excel, например с помощью обработки
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BEeS/rcTMvAre8
В розницу загрузить с помощью обработки
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Y1j/LecW9xEHh

----------

sergo_t (31.01.2021), Stas32 (30.12.2020), vadimvad (29.01.2021)

----------

